
Ask HN: What do you use for Real-Time dashboards? - bkubicka
Do you know of any real-time dashboard that you can stream data to and it pushes aggregated data points in the charts via web socket?
======
jaupe
Grafana. It's free and open source. However, it's limited to a 5 seconds
refresh rate and doesn't stream the data in - only polls data

~~~
iSloth
We heavily use Grafana - It's not limited to 5 seconds that's just the default
they ship it with, edit the template from the UI and it does 1 second without
any issues.

------
dsaavy
Check our Brian Greig’s Medium article called “Websocket and Data
Visualization”.

